# 18 today



## mtwiscool (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes it is my birthday to day.

I'm 18 years old now an adult.

And i have had fun today (No drinking as i do not drink).


----------



## linuxthefish (Aug 6, 2014)

Happy birthday enjoy drink drugs sex hookers!   opcorn: ^_^


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday.

Now seriously act like an adult.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I'm 18 years old now - an adult.


No, you're no longer a minor. Big difference. An adult is responsible, thinks carefully about decisions, should take feedback and constructive criticism, etc. *Age is accumulated automatically. Adulthood is earned.* I won't comment on your posts and behavior to date, let's just say that we - or at least I - hope you'll soon be able to say you've truly earned the title of adult.

P.S. I'm 19. Adult? Hmmm... I'm working on it.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep, agreed with the above post; just because you're 18 doesn't mean you're an adult, hell, someone could be 18 and act like a 12 year old kid.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 6, 2014)

Boxode said:


> Yep, agreed with the above post; just because you're 18 doesn't mean you're an adult, hell, someone could be 18 and act like a 12 year old kid.


you're one to talk eh


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

So does this age achievement @mtwiscool mean you get liberated from living situation and get to go out on your own?

Hoping the age leads to more positive growth in you.  You've been aiming in better directions and I am encouraging such


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 6, 2014)

Happy birthday Mr. Morgan.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 6, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Happy birthday Mr. Morgan.


Thank you.


----------



## AshleyUK (Aug 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Thank you.


Do you have any plans like Paypal e.t.c now you have met the legal age?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Aug 6, 2014)

Do make note that now that you are of legal age, your ventures online can also harm you more than they could before.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 6, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> 
> Now seriously act like an adult.


How don't i act like an adult?


----------



## mojeda (Aug 6, 2014)

Today I learned: adulthood happens overnight.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 6, 2014)

mojeda said:


> Today I learned: adulthood happens overnight.


Adult is 18 years old so yes it does happen overnight.


----------



## trewq (Aug 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Adult is 18 years old so yes it does happen overnight.


Not quite how it works mate.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 6, 2014)

They should make a new version of this song by exchanging the lyrics to something like this:




> _Boy, you'll be an adult soon,_
> 
> _Please, come take my hand_
> 
> ...



 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZkJZQ4rbAM


----------



## kcaj (Aug 6, 2014)

Boxode said:


> Yep, agreed with the above post; just because you're 18 doesn't mean you're an adult, hell, someone could be 18 and act like a 12 year old kid.


You'd know.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXZcJojTucg

Rock on.

EDIT:

In case classic rock isn't your thing, here is another great song to bring you into adulthood.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx1mryKqvT8


----------



## mojeda (Aug 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Adult is 18 years old so yes it does happen overnight.


Actually you are a teen with more privileges.

A real Adult is not defined by how old you are, it's defined by your characteristics.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm an Adult. I like to throw eggs at neighbors home.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/justin-bieber-house-raided-cops-egg-throwing-incident-article-1.1579060

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/13/justin-bieber-egg-throwing-felony_n_4588702.html


----------



## Kris (Aug 6, 2014)

Guys... 

He did remove the avatar with him hugging Winnie the Pooh, so I'm pretty sure that equates to adulthood.


----------



## mpkossen (Aug 7, 2014)

It just means that next time you threaten to come after me I'd have to go directly to the police rather than call your caretakers.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 7, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> It just means that next time you threaten to come after me I'd have to go directly to the police rather than call your caretakers.


Fuck off L33t admin.

No one cares about your CC shell forum.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 7, 2014)

Goodneth gway-shuth! @mpkossen better better watch out because @mtwiscool seems to mean business... 

[edit]

A small frigsaker error snuck in.


----------



## Nett (Aug 7, 2014)

Get PayPal and I might buy your VPS.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 7, 2014)

Nett said:


> Get PayPal and I might buy your VPS.


PayPal is coming vary soon.
With in the next week.


----------



## mpkossen (Aug 7, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Fuck off L33t admin.
> 
> No one cares about your CC shell forum.


I thought this was the friendly forum, but I must be mistaken.

While I'm here, should I post some screenshots of the ticket(s) in which you ask to be unbanned on the "CC shell forum"? Or the numerous times you've asked me on IRC? If anything, you'd love to get back to the place you seem to hate so much right now.


----------



## lbft (Aug 7, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> I thought this was the friendly forum, but I must be mistaken.


It may not be particularly friendly sometimes, but we do love (1) drama and (2) idiots being put in their place.

Screenshots, please


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> It just means that next time you threaten to come after me I'd have to go directly to the police rather than call your caretakers.


I knew there was a reason why @mtwiscool was banned from LET and a message stating contact you for any questions. Thanks for clearing it up. That's messed up.



mpkossen said:


> I thought this was the friendly forum, but I must be mistaken.
> 
> 
> While I'm here, should I post some screenshots of the ticket(s) in which you ask to be unbanned on the "CC shell forum"? Or the numerous times you've asked me on IRC? If anything, you'd love to get back to the place you seem to hate so much right now.


If you're going to assume mtwiscool is the entire forum community then you're going to have a bad time (also insulting to most of the great people here).




Although please post those screenshots!


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 7, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> PayPal is coming vary soon.
> 
> 
> With in the next week.


Your first task as an adult should be to attend grammar school.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 7, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> I thought this was the friendly forum, but I must be mistaken.
> 
> While I'm here, should I post some screenshots of the ticket(s) in which you ask to be unbanned on the "CC shell forum"? Or the numerous times you've asked me on IRC? If anything, you'd love to get back to the place you seem to hate so much right now.


Your the issue with LET.

With what people on your forum you have issues to deal with your own forum first.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2014)

I foresee this thing going down not a good lane.  Closed.  

@mtwiscool, leave @mpkossen alone.  You're an adult today congrats!  Then act like it and settle this outside of this forum in private via PM or an alternative means.  Or you know... maybe *not* threaten another human being?  You still have a lot of growing up to do.


----------

